# Winpcsign Vs. Bling it



## Nick Rocco (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a cutter (MH871) and I have been using Corel X4 along with Signblazer to decorate some shirts using heat transfer vinyl. I am looking to add rhinestones to my offerings but despite my research I am still stuck on choosing some software.

I am leaning towards WInPCsign w/ rhinestone designer. I looks like a decent pice of software at a pretty good price. The other software that I have read good things about on the forum is Bling it.

I know that the Bling it will cost more to get into and maybe this is not an apples to apples comparison but *can anyone offer some pros and cons for both the Winpcsign and the Bling it?* I have read a number of posts on the forum and it looks like many people have both of these software packages and a few more on top of these. Is the Bling it worth the extra cash or will the WinPCsign do the trick just fine?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

My opinion....

WPC is decent software....for the price! I am a Corel user and there are some functions (or lack of functions) in WPC that drive me crazy (for one....alignment function is limited and not distribute function at all). 

But it does the trick if you are just starting out and what to test the waters with rhinestones. I don't think you can compare it to the most expensive software like BlingIt.

DivineBling has both and I know she has posted that she REALLY likes the features in BlingIt.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I own WinPC and Bling !t and honestly I wish I had Bling !t first. There is definitely a steep learning curve with the WPC software. I agree with Chris about some of the functions not working properly. 

Bling !t, IMO, is the way to go. One of the features that I love is the ability to change the spacing and layout of the stones "on the fly" visually. That alone has saved me tons of time. 

Plus the type-able rhinestone fonts make working with text really simple. That's another thing I really struggled with in WinPC. I would spend hours searching for fonts that didn't require a ton of manipulation after it's "stoned". 

I just recently purchased OoBling. It's got even more features than Bling !t. Just got it installed over the weekend so I haven't had a ton of playtime with it but I'll keep you posted. I would say if you have the extra cash, go for the Bling !t or OOBling. It'll save you tons of time later on down the road.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have used WinPC but not bling it. I owe 5 different methods of Rhinestone design gear. I think that WinPC has a relative easy learning curve. The biggest issue is understanding the size/spacing involved in placement but then that is true with the R-Wear and DAS. If one is not reallyl sure if they have the market for this...I suggest the lower cost WinPC...for one thing it has drivers for 500 or so cutters..I think that ius the last count...have not kept up to date on that and the software is a very good cutting program. Then after testing the market...one could step up to higher cost programs. But in the meantime earn enough to make the bigger purchase.

bear in mind...this is just my opinion. It would be great if a prospective designer could witness the options with someone near them. I know that I would show a prospective purchase the actual operation.


----------



## crewchief97 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just recently purchased OoBling.

Were did you purchase? Can't find it on SignLab website


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

crewchief97 said:


> I just recently purchased OoBling.
> 
> Were did you purchase? Can't find it on SignLab website


You can send an email to orders[USER=70926]@Synergy[/USER]17.com and talk to Stephanie or Joseph.


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Krystle, what made you purchase OOBling? Were you not happy with Bling it? I am looking into getting Bling It, but now that I see OOBling is out there, I now will have to research it. I current have WINPC and it was great when I first started using it. But now that I am getting more orders and such different designs I see that I may need something with a few more features, and one that will allow me to create my designs in less time.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I was actually really happy with Bling !t but I found out that since I owned it, I could purchase Oobling for a nice discount since they were both cadlink softwares. 

Oobling is like Bling !t's big brother. LOL They pretty much have the same look but Oobling has a ton more features than Bling !t. An important one for me was vectorization. Oobling also has 7 different fill options versus 3 in Bling !t.


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback Krystle. I will check out both of them out and will be making a purchase soon! I'll keep yall posted...


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have several Rhinestone softwares as well ,including bling it and winpcsign2010,

I feel a program is driven by the person using it, and only as good as those using it.

I have seen beautiful designs made from a 50.00 program and a 2500.00 program

Find the features you want and trust me. one rhinestone program is never enough, lol

There are many versions of the Cad Link program out there and then the Corel macros, Luis has a great program as well if you use Corel.

What ever you get there will be plenty of us here to help you use it, and also look for the support the program gives you for free.

Sandy jo


----------

